# Guitarist Looking to Jam – London Ontario Area



## OverRide (Mar 7, 2006)

I am 27, play electric and acoustic. Live in Komoka (5 mins from London) and have a nice open basement to jam in. The band I am in now, is just me and a Bass player, we play a lot of classic rock (Rush, Neil Y, Jimi, etc). Backing tracks currently fill in for the drums.
We are looking for Drums, singer and another guitar. 

If you are interested in hanging out and playing some tunes, let me know.

OverRide.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, damn, you've got the low end covered. 

I actually live in Kilworth.


----------



## OverRide (Mar 7, 2006)

Danm…that’s way too convenient. 
You jam with anyone right now? What kind of stuff do you play?
OverRide.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been with a band now for a couple of years based out of Strath-vegas.

Rush, Hip, Zeppelin, Jimi, Cream, DP, Sabbath etc etc...

Always good to make new contacts though.


----------



## OverRide (Mar 7, 2006)

For sure...Keep in touch...My Bass player is a bit of drive away, so we dont get to jam much more then once a month. So any extra "practice" time with others is good. Need to get my fix.
email: [email protected]

Aaron.

(Strath-Vegas...thats funny)


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry to but in,

James do you ever play the Gables in Grand Bend?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

No, but I plan on it for next summer season. We book through Brian at Active talent and I know that is one of his bars.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

You want to get in there, but book it ASAP as they fill in the calendar pretty quick. I spent the last two summers teching there, it's a great club.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> ...the Gables...You want to get in there, but book it ASAP as they fill in the calendar pretty quick. I spent the last two summers teching there, it's a great club.


Bikini Bob's in Grand Bend can also be a fun place to play. It's small, the pays not fabulous, and the little stage is checkerplate (so's the entire men's room) but the staff are nice and with the right crowd in there it can be pretty satisfying. Much like JoB I play bass in a cover band from Strath-vegas. Funny how many local (to me) people there are on this board.

Oops - sorry OverRide I am getting off topic. I don't know of anyone who isn't spoken for at the moment but I will point them in your direction if I hear of anyone whomight be interested ... hmm ... or .... three or four bassplayers at a jam (get Lowtones in there too)


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

hush said:


> Bikini Bob's in Grand Bend can also be a fun place to play. It's small, the pays not fabulous, and the little stage is checkerplate (so's the entire men's room) but the staff are nice and with the right crowd in there it can be pretty satisfying. Much like JoB I play bass in a cover band from Strath-vegas. Funny how many local (to me) people there are on this board.
> 
> Oops - sorry OverRide I am getting off topic. I don't know of anyone who isn't spoken for at the moment but I will point them in your direction if I hear of anyone whomight be interested ... hmm ... or .... three or four bassplayers at a jam (get Lowtones in there too)


A bunch of bass players. That will piss off the neighbours. I could always set down the bass a play a little rythmn guitar.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I could always set down the bass a play a little rythmn guitar.



HEATHEN!  






:tongue:


----------

